# poggiolo vs. balcone



## Piotrek

Ciao ragazzi. Ho trovato due parole _il balcone_ e _il poggiolo. _Lo so cosa significa questa prima parola. Un italiano mi ha detto che non esiste nessuna differenza. A me comuque fare diverso. Ho auncora una cosa l_a brocca_ e _il bricco_. Uno è per acqua e uno per vino, quale? Scusa per i miei sbagli.

Saluti.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Piotrek. Qui a Roma francamente non mi è mai capitato di sentir usare il termine 'poggiolo' per dire balcone (il Garzanti lo dà come settentrionale)...
Per brocca/bricco dovresti aprire un altro thread.


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao ragazzi.
In Liguria "poggiolo" si usa molto, nel parlato i due termini sono interscambiabili. Il De Mauro online li dà come sinonimi.


----------



## Piotrek

Grazie per le vostre risposte. 

BolleBlu: Dove posso trovare De Mauro online?


----------



## Necsus

Piotrek said:
			
		

> Dove posso trovare De Mauro online?


DeMauro
Garzanti


----------



## irene.acler

Anche in Trentino si usa molto "poggiolo"..anzi, si usa di più di "balcone".


----------



## Sicanius

Poggiolo??? 
Qui (estremo sud = Sicilia) non si usa affatto, anzi dubito che ne si conosca il significato...


----------



## Necsus

Come ho già detto, neanche a Roma mi risulta che si usi.


----------



## Sicanius

Grazie Necsus, 
adesso mi sento meno ignorante!


----------



## Dracoo

In Veneto si usa anche "pèrgolo"!

Comunque anche "poggiolo" è molto usato!


----------



## Paty_Ita

Io sono veneta e posso dire che uso solo ed esclusivamente poggiolo. 
Sicuramente sbaglierò, ma uso balcone solo per le finestre...


----------



## SunDraw

Allora, inventariamo con il minimo obbligatorio di distinzione:

se una finestra NON si apre fino a terra, sarà caratterizzata da
- un _davanzale_, che ne delimita il bordo inferiore;

altrimenti, cioè nel caso si apra fino a terra (_portafinestra_), essa genera (ad essa si associa) un qualcosa (elemento architettonico) che dovrebbe rientrare, in un certo qual modo intendo nell'ordine, tra
(tutti caratterizzati da un qualsivoglia _parapetto_, ma non è di questo che stiamo parlando):

- un _balconcino_: un piccolo balcone (compreso quello a far da ...reggiseno);
- un _balcone_: a rigore sporge da poco a niente, o magari con spazio in rientro; di fatto lo si dice, ma meno propriamente, anche di un terrazzo/ino;
- un _poggiolo_: lo stesso che balcone, ma accezione, ebbene sì, più popolaresca;
- un _ballatoio_: lungo (originariamente stretto, spesso coperto), per collegare diverse soglie;
- una _balconata_: lo stesso che ballatoio, ma più consistente: lo è l'altrimenti detta "_galleria_" ovvero il "_loggione_" di cinema e teatri;
- una _loggia_ o se piccola o pregiata una _loggetta_: propriamente un'area riparata ma in qualche modo aperta, a volte anch'essa sospesa: al centro-sud valendo anche per terrazzo/a e altana;
- un _palco_: generico piano sospeso e riparato ma in qualche modo interno ad altro vano: da quello tipico a mo' di fienile, al balcone a teatro, per il senso originario ormai si dice solo _soppalco_;

e finalmente:
- un _terrazzino_ (detto meno bene e quindi non lo metto in corsivo : terrazzina): praticabile, nonché piccola terrazza (anche in senso non edilizio);
- un _terrazzo_: sottintende una netta consistenza calpestabile, ma resta delimitato;
- una _terrazza_: generica (anche un terrazzamento, cioè non edilizio, può esser detto terrazza, anzi ne è propriamente una serie), ma tendenzialmente ampia: come lo è tipicamente quella che fosse a copertura d'edificio (cui peraltro non si dà altro nome);

e ancora:
- un _belvedere_: panoramico (per l'esposizione significativa), ma indicativamente direi più direzionale (di minor raggio di visuale) d'una _terrazza panoramica_;
- una _veranda_: terrazzo/a/ino racchiuso (tipicamente da vetrate, se non altro per non ricadere in più complesso esercizio edilizio, tipo la loggia);
- un _verone_: termine letterario per terrazzo/a, ma anche interessante specificazione toscana (cfr dizionari) di una veranda in cima alla scala;
- un'_altana_: terrazzo sospeso in cima al tetto.

Rinuncio a prendere in considerazione in quanto rarità o specificità meno attinenti, seppur a volte pigliate dentro al proposito:
l'_aggetto_, il _balco_, il _barbacane_, il _bovindo_ (ma rientrerebbe tra le verande), chessò l'_impalcatura_ e il _trabattello_, il _podio_ la _tribuna_ e la _ringhiera_ nel senso di tribuna (cfr l'antico "_in ringhiera_"), il _ponte_ nell'imbarcazione, lo _sporto_...

Scorrettamente si può trovare nel senso dell'area delimitata dalle stesse: la ringhiera, la balaustra e la balaustrata.

Chi offre di più  (o non ci si trova proprio in queste definizioni)?


----------



## cronenborg

SunDraw, concordo pienamente con te. Per tornare a "poggiolo" riferisco solo un ricordo dalle scuole medie: 

"balcone" è il sinonimo più usato, "poggiolo" è un termine popolaresco. Nelle Marche del sud (ascolano, fermano, maceratese) "poggiolo" non è utilizzato, nè molto conosciuto.


----------



## davide1977

Come ricorda il dizionario Treccani, Pirandello usa la parola "poggiolo" nella novella _Acqua amara_ (contenuta in _Novelle per un anno_), ambientata in Toscana.


----------



## theartichoke

Dopo aver letto questa discussione, sono davvero in difficoltà! Cerco di capire una descrizione di una casa (una villa a Valloria, Liguria, in un romanzo ambientato nel ottocento) che ha al centro della sua facciata "un balcone affacciato su un piccolo poggiolo." Se un balcone e un poggiolo sono uguale--termine usate in regioni diverse per significare la stessa cosa, o una più popolaresco--che razza di cosa sarebbe "un balcone affacciato su un piccolo poggiolo"?


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, theartichoke. Direi che il _poggiolo _è una piccola collinetta, cioè il diminutivo di _poggio_.


----------



## theartichoke

Necsus said:


> Ciao, theartichoke. Direi che il _poggiolo _è una piccola collinetta, cioè il diminutivo di _poggio_.



Allora vuol dire un balcone da cui si poteva vedere una piccola collina? Ed io che provavo a visualizzare un' architettura complicatissima...


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Qui da noi in Sardegna sono termini presenti anche in Sardo e hanno due significati ben distinti. Un Sardo anche parlando in Italiano non li utilizzerebbe mai come sinonimi.

_Poggiolu = terrazzino
Balcone = finestra




theartichoke said:



			che razza di cosa sarebbe "un balcone affacciato su un piccolo poggiolo"?
		
Click to expand...

_Semplicemente una finestra affacciata su un piccolo terrazzino


----------



## theartichoke

Sardokan1.0 said:


> Semplicemente una finestra affacciata su un piccolo terrazzino



Adesso ho scoperto un secondo riferimento a questo "poggiolo," qualche pagina più avanti, e parla di "la bellezza composta e austera della sala che dava sul poggiolo posto al centro del facciata." Il poggiolo qui, allora, dev'essere un tipo di terrazzino, dato che una collinetta non può essere "posta al centro del facciata." E il _balcone_, per forza, dev'essere un tipo di portafinestra. Siamo in Liguria, non in Sardegna, ma mi sembra che il "poggiolo" sia uguale in tutti e due!


----------



## gnommero

"Poggiolo" nel senso di terrazzino l'ho sentito solo da Liguri e inizialmente ho avuto difficoltà a capire di cosa si trattasse. In Toscana l'ho sentito solo usare come vezzeggiativo di "poggio" e quindi, evocando amene ambientazioni campestri, è usato abbastanza spesso come nome per ristoranti e agriturismi.


----------



## theartichoke

gnommero said:


> "Poggiolo" nel senso di terrazzino l'ho sentito solo da Liguri e inizialmente ho avuto difficoltà a capire di cosa si trattasse. In Toscana l'ho sentito solo usare come vezzeggiativo di "poggio" e quindi, evocando amene ambientazioni campestri, è usato abbastanza spesso come nome per ristoranti e agriturismi.



Una conferma davvero utile--grazie! Sto traducendo un romanzo Ligure in inglese, e spero di non inciampare in troppe parole come questa, che hanno diversi significati per diversi italiani!


----------



## Gioanin

theartichoke said:


> Una conferma davvero utile--grazie! Sto traducendo un romanzo Ligure in inglese, e spero di non inciampare in troppe parole come questa, che hanno diversi significati per diversi italiani!


Sebbene sia passato un bel po' di tempo da questo Suo messaggio posso confermare, da ligure, anche per i prossimi visitatori del forum, che poggiolo (pogiölo in Ligure) è quello che in italiano si chiama balcone e barcón (si legge barcùn) in lingua ligure vuole dire finestra e in quel caso il termine era italianizzato ma aveva il significato di finestra in lingua italiana.


----------



## Lucy Van Pelt

Aggiungo anche la mia.
Sono fiorentina, qua nessuno usa e addirittura conosce il significato di _poggiolo _in questo senso_,_ io non lo avevo mai sentito finché non ho cominciato a frequentare dei forum di arredamento dove alcuni utenti lo utilizzavano, e allora sono andata a cercare cosa fosse.

Qua da noi il termine esatto è _balcone_, anche se nella pratica quotidiana la maggioranza delle persone usa il termine _terrazza_ (rigorosamente con la A finale). Molti ignorano la differenza tra balcone e terrazzo/a, io la conosco ma se devo parlare con i miei familiari dico anch'io "_vado in terrazza, vai a prendere la tale cosa in terrazza"._
Se invece devo parlare con un architetto, un'agenzia immobiliare ecc_.. _conoscendo la differenza uso_ balcone._

Come ha scritto qualcuno sopra, in Toscana_ poggiolo_ fa pensare immediatamente a un piccolo poggio, cioè una collinetta bassa. 
Qua vicino, in provincia di Prato, c'è anche un paese che si chiama Poggio a Caiano. Nel Chianti c'è San Donato in Poggio.  E ce ne saranno altri che ora non mi vengono in mente. 

Ho origini siciliane, e neanche dai miei parenti in Sicilia ho mai sentito_ poggiolo._


----------

